# Neuter gone wrong we think Help!!!



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

View attachment 9451
Okay I know this is for pits but my chihuahua had testicles that didnt drop we were advised to neuter him because of the chance of cancer ... we said ok ... they could only find one and explored they couldnt find they other at all..My problem is they mutilated my dog they cut around his penis he is literally screaming we cant touch him to medicate him cause he bites.....shouldnt they have called us to let us know of the complication instead of cutting this little 10 pound dog up and when we called them shouldnt they have told us ??????? I will never in my life neuter another dog the scar is at least 10 times the size the said it would be and ive never seen a dog in so much pain my wife wants to sue them my kid is crying uncontrollably and I am trying not to hurt anyone for what theyve done to my boy people have gone to jail for less and they say this is helping him bull!!! any feed back is greatly appreciated I will post pics asap but cant touch him now the time is 835 pm on 4/19/2011 please help folks Im desperate and upset. we got a pic see how it seems they cut his penis ???? keep in mind that it goes around the other side its like they cut the whole sheath that houses his penis off and resewed it back on as soon as we can get more pics we will post em


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I have never in my life seen anything like that and I was a vet tech. My aunt had a GSD that had a testicle up around the penis and he had to be operated on twice to remove it. Where your chi has the stitches is about where my aunts dog had his. I don't remember it looking like that though. It's called an undecended testicle or Cryptochidism and the cancer rate is very high unless you neuter. I would go to a different vet and get a second opinion on the neuter they did on him and then call the veterinary board and file a complaint if the other vet finds what they did to be unnecessary. Did they explain everything they were going to do to him to you??

http://www.vetinfo.com/undescended-testicle-in-dogs.html


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Is that maybe what happens when they have to explore and find the other testicle? I have no idea. I've never seen anything like that before. You need a new vet, pronto. If they can screw up a neuter by cutting in the wrong spot, what is going to happen when you need something really tricky done? Jeez.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

yes they explained the procedure but this is in no way what they explained. its supposed to be a small cut and this is huge not to mention the dog is screaming and crying. I will get a second opinion and report them if need be I am i total shock and im disappointed in myself that I let this happen to my poor little dog I let him down.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> yes they explained the procedure but this is in no way what they explained


Read the website I provided before you jump the gun and think it is NOT what is supposed to happen. It is a very invasive and delicate procedure and more serious than a quick snip and tuck with a neuter. It is an exploratory procedure as well. If they can't find the other testicle they have to look for it. As I said my aunts GSD got fixed twice because they couldn't find the other testicle the first time. It's unfortunate but these things happen and it is hereditary and can be passed on to the pups.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I also think that you need a new vet. Regardless of whether they had to do it that way or not, you should have been kept in the loop and informed. Hope he heals up OK, mate. Looks painful.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> I also think that you need a new vet. Regardless of whether they had to do it that way or not, you should have been kept in the loop and informed. Hope he heals up OK, mate. Looks painful.


:goodpost:

They didn't give him anything for the pain??!?

When I had my two cats front claws declawed they were given pain meds & antibiotics. If they knew it is that invasive - obviously by the stitching (which looks horrendous) they should have at least given him something to ease the pain. I agree find a new vet & get a 2nd opinion asap

Edit:
There also looks like there's a testicle behind his penis to the left. It could just be the photography & lighting but looks sketchy to me


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

Blue your right it is after all exploratory and the kicker is they never found one . Im just tired angry feeling like a loser cause my family is terribly upset but logic says its probably for the best but gosh seeing him all messed up and crying I have to honestly say it just messes me up. sorry but thank you it is true when they say cooler heads prevail


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

did they give that dog any pain killer, god I hope so poor thing. I would have that dog into another vet tomorrow just to double check the work, it just doesnt look right to me... but then again I am not a professional nor experienced with this type of thing.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> Blue your right it is after all exploratory and the kicker is they never found one . Im just tired angry feeling like a loser cause my family is terribly upset but logic says its probably for the best but gosh seeing him all messed up and crying I have to honestly say it just messes me up. sorry but thank you it is true when they say cooler heads prevail


Amen to that man! I would definitely get a second opinion though just in case. I would also go back to your vet and speak with the vet who performed the surgery and get your questions answered. I feel for the little guy and I don't blame him for being cranky plus he is a Chi after all LOL! Attitude-ish little suckers LOL! Kind of scary that they couldn't find the other testicle to. What did they say about that?? They did do what was best and healthier for him. I am telling you a regular neuter is nothing.....I used to assist on the procedure. It is very quick and the boys act like nothing ever happened LOL! I have to get my girl spayed eventually.......now that is very invasive on a female.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

well they said it appears as if he has only one testicle but if he mounts a female it means he still has one and bring him back and they will find it at a minimal cost ( like thats gonna happen) since they only found 1 shouldnt it be half the price. and yes bright and early we will be at our secondary vet for a second opinion.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> well they said it appears as if he has only one testicle but if he mounts a female it means he still has one and bring him back and they will find it at a minimal cost ( like thats gonna happen) since they only found 1 shouldnt it be half the price. and yes bright and early we will be at our secondary vet for a second opinion.


That's crazy. They can't base him mounting a female to have another testicle in him??? Neutered males will mount another dog... boy or girl....it's a dominance thing. Definitely get a second opinion.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That's crazy. They can't base him mounting a female to have another testicle in him??? Neutered males will mount another dog... boy or girl....it's a dominance thing. Definitely get a second opinion.


:goodpost: That means the female dogs I've seen mounting other dogs must have testicles too!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The neutered males I know hump just as much as their intact counterparts.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> The neutered males I know hump just as much as their intact counterparts.


Ditto.......


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

thats what i said . oh and they did give meds put we cant touch him to administer them . second opinion definatley


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

My God, that looks horrible. My heart goes out to the little guy. I'd take him to another Vet ASAP and see what they say. 

If the other Vet thinks it doesn't add up, i'd say you should take some sort of action (probably Legal, but a Buck knife and a dark alley might be in order too).


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

nate my wife just talked me off the ledge as well as blue but legal without a doubt. and of course another vet asap like sun up. on a good note hes sleeping thank the lord poor little guy


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> nate my wife just talked me off the ledge as well as blue but legal without a doubt. and of course another vet asap like sun up. on a good note hes sleeping thank the lord poor little guy


Well keep us updated, I want to hear how this turns out. I can't imagine what you guys are going through - you must be ready to kick down their doors.

I've been waffling back and forth on whether to get Kane snipped or not - either way I was planning on waiting til a year or so for him to fully develop his height, and granted he doesn't have the same testicular condition but this might be the scale tipper.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would take him to an emergency vet and get him some pain meds, they can give him morphine or other meds to make him comfortable as well as get a second opinion Take pictures and document everything. You could have a lawsuit on your hands! I was a vet tech for many years and have never seen a vet butcher a dog like that. You do not cut around the penis like that, there are far better places to make your incision and explore. Poor guy!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg poor guy in the picture it looks like they snipped his wee wee off and stitched it back on there! Def go to a second vet! Poor guy but you can't blame urself for it, it can happen to any one of us.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> thats what i said . oh and they did give meds put we cant touch him to administer them . second opinion definatley


Did they show you how to administer properly in a situation like this (which clearly would happen)? Because it doesn't sound like they communicated much, imo based on the information you supplied. My cat had an invasive surgery - she had to have a hysterectomy (sp?), the vet kept her for a couple days - even brought her home with him over the weekend to keep close eye.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

omg that looks horrible and painful. I would try put the med in a piece of hot dog or in peanut butter and lay it next to him. Hopefully he will take it because it smells good and get something in him. I would take him for another vet and take lots of pics and notes.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I showed the picture to my husband who was a vet tech for many years too and he has never seen such a thing. He was really pissed and cursing and told me to tell you to raise hell. I would get a second opinion or even a third opinion and go after the vet to get your money back. I am serious about this, if more owners hold vets accountable when they really screw up like this then this type of butchery would not be as common. Unfortunately vets screw up all the time and are not held accountable!!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

well I basically was dipping my fingers into a bowl of water and putting them to his lips he was licking and then I opened his mouth and shoved a dose down his throat hes out now ill be up all night I would take him now but if you try and move him he literally bites so since hes been thru so much weve decided to wait till morning. Ashes thats exactly what it looks like they did we are taking as many pics as possible but hes really in an awkward position and wont move but a second opinion is with out a doubt gonna happen we are just so worried about the lil guy .and we are seriously gonna alert the authorities cause for petes sake they butchered the poor guy.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

perform believe you me benny is like my son it took all my self control not to get violent . and after all the feedback and watching my family This place will not do this to another dog. Nate we were considering neutering my new pit King Kong and after this I vowed never to do this to another dog under my watch I cannot explain the guilt I feel as my poor little pup lays whimpering because I took him for this when he was perfectly fine this morning I feel like a traitor and I hate traitors maaaaan my poor dog im a bad owner


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My husband sad the same thing, he said he would have knocked out the VET! You can have a perfectly happy dog and keep them intact. If you correct the bad behavior with leg lifting and anything else that becomes a problem your dogs should be fine. I have had many intact males and will not neuter my dogs anymore. There is not reason to neuter them even if you have females, they just require a bit more work on your part but totally manageable. At least you got some meds in him and he is resting, good luck tomorrow let us know how he is doing. If you go to another vet ask about a fentanyl patch it should make it easier for him to relax and you do not have to worry about trying to give him meds. A fentanyl patch is a pain patch and they shave a small square on the side of the dog and apply the patch. If you tell the vet the dog is in so much pain you are having a hard time giving pills, this makes a good alternative. Again keep us updated!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

perform Thanks Ill keep you up to date and ill ask the vet for the fentanyl thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

There is a big difference between a neuter and an invasive search for a testicle stuck up in a dogs abdomen or where ever it maybe. I think a pit bull forum is the last place we should be telling people not to neuter there dogs as most pit owners aren't the most responsible people in the world "hence" the OVER population problem. I say it's 50/50 when it comes to this breed. 50% are responsible and 50% are not. That is JMO. I think some owners are more qualified to own an intact male/female than others as we have seen on here multiple times with accidents. I do agree this dog needs a second opinion and it looks as though this vet did a hack job on this dog but regular neuters don't normally turn out this way and are a pretty simple procedure where my males have always come out wagging there tails and jumping up on you without it even phasing them. I just don't want this thread to scare anyone from being a responsible pet owner and having something done that can prevent accidental breedings. Not trying to step on anyones toes (I respect everyones opinions) I am not talking about anyone in particular on here I am just generalizing . Most people agree that a "pet" and a "mutt" should be fixed on here from what I have seen. I normally stay away from any confrontation on dog forums but I just feel as though something needed to be said in regards to neutering.Training is a BIG part of having a well behaved dog intact or not but lets be real......alot of average pet owners just don't take the time and effort to train there dogs. I have had both intact males and neutered males with no issues. I will continue to neuter my males next one I get but it won't be done until 18 months of age as I feel dogs need there hormones to grow properly


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> View attachment 9451
> Okay I know this is for pits but my chihuahua had testicles that didnt drop we were advised to neuter him because of the chance of cancer ... we said ok ... they could only find one and explored they couldnt find they other at all..My problem is they mutilated my dog they cut around his penis he is literally screaming we cant touch him to medicate him cause he bites.....shouldnt they have called us to let us know of the complication instead of cutting this little 10 pound dog up and when we called them shouldnt they have told us ??????? I will never in my life neuter another dog the scar is at least 10 times the size the said it would be and ive never seen a dog in so much pain my wife wants to sue them my kid is crying uncontrollably and I am trying not to hurt anyone for what theyve done to my boy people have gone to jail for less and they say this is helping him bull!!! any feed back is greatly appreciated I will post pics asap but cant touch him now the time is 835 pm on 4/19/2011 please help folks Im desperate and upset. we got a pic see how it seems they cut his penis ???? keep in mind that it goes around the other side its like they cut the whole sheath that houses his penis off and resewed it back on as soon as we can get more pics we will post em


OK... lets focus on his painful healing process. What pain meds did they give you? Ask for Metacam liquid.. you can mix it in with his wet food.
There is also an injection called Convenia, which is an antibiotic that last 2 weeks.
What does the site look like (besides ugly)? Is it red, swollen or oozing?

The site where they made their incision seems correct. I will look at the picture again.. Working on a small dog like this is fragile.
I wish him a quick recovery.. please keep me up-dated.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

ok.. a little longer of a cut then normal. Maybe because they had to locate the 
testicle, as mentioned.

Check his temp also.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> perform believe you me benny is like my son it took all my self control not to get violent . and after all the feedback and watching my family This place will not do this to another dog. Nate we were considering neutering my new pit King Kong and after this I vowed never to do this to another dog under my watch I cannot explain the guilt I feel as my poor little pup lays whimpering because I took him for this when he was perfectly fine this morning I feel like a traitor and I hate traitors maaaaan my poor dog im a bad owner


You did not do this - the vet did. You can't being in control 100% of the time a vets office is held liable. You're doing the best you can for this little dog & what you do now rests in your hands.

As for losing your temper on a vet tech or vet, it's really not worth it for you & the dog...you don't really feel better afterward either - you just think man how could I have handled this better. I made this mistake myself just recently.

Anywho - I agree w/Lisa (performancekennels), she's a plethera of knowledge & has helped many ppl on this board.

Just do your best to stay calm & get this poor pup taken care of.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

that just _looks_ painful....wow hugs to him!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> You did not do this - the vet did. You can't being in control 100% of the time a vets office is held liable. You're doing the best you can for this little dog & what you do now rests in your hands.
> 
> As for losing your temper on a vet tech or vet, it's really not worth it for you & the dog...you don't really feel better afterward either - you just think man how could I have handled this better. I made this mistake myself just recently.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I agree Lisa is a wealth of knowledge  everytime I post an issue I always hope she will respond with her advice  Lopez, please keep us updated on your little guy.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok folks it was a long night the time now is 1130 am he actually got up at like 630 am and walked to the blanket he carries around and laid on it around 845 he drank water still no food but no more crying any suggestions on foods we are thinking chicken broth. and thanks for the support you people are a great community !!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> ok folks it was a long night the time now is 1130 am he actually got up at like 630 am and walked to the blanket he carries around and laid on it around 845 he drank water still no food but no more crying any suggestions on foods we are thinking chicken broth. and thanks for the support you people are a great community !!!!


You still going to the vet? I hope so. Try some canned food.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> ok folks it was a long night the time now is 1130 am he actually got up at like 630 am and walked to the blanket he carries around and laid on it around 845 he drank water still no food but no more crying any suggestions on foods we are thinking chicken broth. and thanks for the support you people are a great community !!!!


Food is not important right now and it's good he is drinking water. This is the reason I suggest a patch instead of something to give with food. When dogs are in pain most will not eat, many pain meds will cause vomiting if not giving with food. That's good he is not crying and I hope you can get to the vet relatively quickly, poor guy. When you go to the vet if they carry science diet perscription diets, get a few cans of A/D and when you come home warm it up a bit and offer it. It is a great food for trying to get dogs eat it smells great and when I was a tech we used it all the time for things like this.

@ Blue Nose Bella

Telling responsible people that fixing their dogs is not necessary is not a bad thing if the owners are responsible! That is the key word here, keeping dogs intact with responsible owners does not create the over population. Over population is done by owners who do not care and let their pets breed without concern.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That is just so horrible and I hope your pup feels better and heels OK without anymore issues. poor guy. I could not imagine how mad you must be! I hope it works out for you all!!

Just curious on the other comments though, I have always read the rate of cancer goes down tremendously when your dog is neutered. Also, 75% of dogs hit by cars are intact males, that goes with being responsible though, not letting your dog out to get hit. Its the cancer risk I think outweighs everything, better to be safe than sorry IMO.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> That is just so horrible and I hope your pup feels better and heels OK without anymore issues. poor guy. I could not imagine how mad you must be! I hope it works out for you all!!
> 
> Just curious on the other comments though, I have always read the rate of cancer goes down tremendously when your dog is neutered. Also, 75% of dogs hit by cars are intact males, that goes with being responsible though, not letting your dog out to get hit. Its the cancer risk I think outweighs everything, better to be safe than sorry IMO.


Statistical facts are funny......I have heard that intact males/females have a higher risk of getting hit by cars as well. They also say that 74% of all dog attacks on humans are from intact males......who knows. Although, most of the dogs you see being taken away in Boston after an attack are usually an intact male so it may hold some truth.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> @ Blue Nose Bella
> 
> Telling responsible people that fixing their dogs is not necessary is not a bad thing if the owners are responsible! That is the key word here, keeping dogs intact with responsible owners does not create the over population. Over population is done by owners who do not care and let their pets breed without concern.


:goodpost: I agree with you whole heartedly. I just don't want people lurking on here and new people to think that spay and neuter isn't necessary to do especially if it is just a pet or rescued dog


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

what is the status on this dog? Did they get a second opinion?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

DirtyD said:


> what is the status on this dog? Did they get a second opinion?


Hopefully we will here at some point tonight.....he was doing okay this morning. He had actually got up and walked to a blanket and he wasn't crying anymore. He was drinking but still hadn't eaten anything.

Lopez....where you at??


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> :goodpost: I agree with you whole heartedly. I just don't want people lurking on here and new people to think that spay and neuter isn't necessary to do especially if it is just a pet or rescued dog


:goodpost:

I feel like we should encourage education about spay/neuter -- the when, the why, etc -- and encourage people who are thinking about getting it done. Myself, I don't alter all my dogs, but I'm in a good position to handle an intact dog. I think for many, many people, altering is the wise choice. If more did, we wouldn't have to hear as many of these irritating "dog just had 10 puppies, now what?" posts. We don't need people not neutering out of fear, that's for sure. This situation here is obviously a freak thing, and I hope we hear back soon from the OP as to the kiddo's progress, and what the vet is saying.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> :goodpost: I agree with you whole heartedly. I just don't want people lurking on here and new people to think that spay and neuter isn't necessary to do especially if it is just a pet or rescued dog





bahamutt99 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I feel like we should encourage education about spay/neuter -- the when, the why, etc -- and encourage people who are thinking about getting it done. Myself, I don't alter all my dogs, but I'm in a good position to handle an intact dog. I think for many, many people, altering is the wise choice. If more did, we wouldn't have to hear as many of these irritating "dog just had 10 puppies, now what?" posts. We don't need people not neutering out of fear, that's for sure. This situation here is obviously a freak thing, and I hope we hear back soon from the OP as to the kiddo's progress, and what the vet is saying.


Two very good posts.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Statistical facts are funny......I have heard that intact males/females have a higher risk of getting hit by cars as well. They also say that 74% of all dog attacks on humans are from intact males......who knows. Although, most of the dogs you see being taken away in Boston after an attack are usually an intact male so it may hold some truth.





ames said:


> That is just so horrible and I hope your pup feels better and heels OK without anymore issues. poor guy. I could not imagine how mad you must be! I hope it works out for you all!!
> 
> Just curious on the other comments though, I have always read the rate of cancer goes down tremendously when your dog is neutered. Also, 75% of dogs hit by cars are intact males, that goes with being responsible though, not letting your dog out to get hit. Its the cancer risk I think outweighs everything, better to be safe than sorry IMO.


Did you guys know that 86.4% of Statistics are made up on the spot?

Anyways Lopez, hope you brought him in for another look. Let us know!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Did you guys know that 86.4% of Statistics are made up on the spot?


Really? Isn't that a statistic within a statistic :roll: LOL! I'm just being a wise @ss.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> That is just so horrible and I hope your pup feels better and heels OK without anymore issues. poor guy. I could not imagine how mad you must be! I hope it works out for you all!!
> 
> Just curious on the other comments though, I have always read the rate of cancer goes down tremendously when your dog is neutered. Also, 75% of dogs hit by cars are intact males, that goes with being responsible though, not letting your dog out to get hit. Its the cancer risk I think outweighs everything, better to be safe than sorry IMO.


Actually, depending on what you read, because all propaganda is different. Certain types of cancer risks decrease while others types of cancer increase due to spay/neuter. The only good thing about spay/neuter is the animal can't reproduce. Personally I wish there was a chastity belt for animals, lol (jk)



NateDieselF4i said:


> Did you guys know that 86.4% of Statistics are made up on the spot?
> 
> Anyways Lopez, hope you brought him in for another look. Let us know!


LOL - like now 

Agreed - let us know what your second op says, kay?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

TOTALLY!! The whole cancer scare to get you to fix your dog is not as a big risk as they vets would like you to think. Now when a dog has a retained testicle it can have complications but a normal dog not so much. The cancer thing is a way vets make money on S/N your pet and IMO another HSUS type ploy to advocate S/N. I do believe that S/N is a good idea but if your responsible with your animals there is no reason you cannot keep them intact. 
Out of all the dogs we have seen at the vet clinic, and all the hundreds of breeds of all breeds, and all the thousands of clients I have over the years I have never heard of a male getting cancer and only of one female mixed breed who had cancer in her breasts. It is not as common as they want us to belive....


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Did you guys know that 86.4% of Statistics are made up on the spot?
> 
> :goodpost:


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

hey guys hes walking eating and drinking and even barking at the bell. the second vet actually said it was a normal scar which I still is crazy but im not a professional.Ill keep you posted . oh and while "I" would never neuter again I believe that a responsible person should make their own decision.Blue their are too many dogs in shelters I agree that some people should get their dogs neutered cause they are irresponsible . Understand I am speaking solely for myself I watch my animals like I watched my children when they were 1 I know not everyone is like me and I expect everyone to make an educated decision.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Any reason why you haven't checked his temp yet? 
Most dogs are still 'groggy' when leaving the hospital after surgery. A 'Cryptorchid' surgery is more involved then your normal neuter.

You are suppose to offer small amounts of food for the first 24 hours. I do think a/d is a good start if he isn't eating by the 2nd day home.
Did you get or ask for pain meds??


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> hey guys hes walking eating and drinking and even barking at the bell. the second vet actually said it was a normal scar which I still is crazy but im not a professional.Ill keep you posted . oh and while "I" would never neuter again I believe that a responsible person should make their own decision.Blue their are too many dogs in shelters I agree that some people should get their dogs neutered cause they are irresponsible . Understand I am speaking solely for myself I watch my animals like I watched my children when they were 1 I know not everyone is like me and I expect everyone to make an educated decision.


Please don't base this experience on never neutering another dog again......you can't go by this. A regular neuter is nothing compared to what your chi had done. If you had another dog with an undecended testicle the best thing to do would be to neuter again and have the retained testicle removed. I'm sorry but I have seen many bitches with mammory cancer, and pyometra when I was a tech. I have also known people whose dogs died of testicular cancers at 8 years old. I have also seen many owners of intact males that were ill mannered, untrained, and aggressive. I was a groomer for 15 years and a vet assistant for 3 yrs. I've run into many idiots over the years. I'm not going to keep getting into the whole neuter/spay debate because it is really ticking me off that people are promoting not to fix your PET. If you are showing, working, and responsibly breeding your dog then I am all for an intact animal. If you are just some random Joe with a dog and house pet IMO you have no business keeping an intact animal. Accidents happen and will keep on happening. This country will NEVER solve the OVER population problems and millions of animals will continue to die every year due to ignorance.................Carry on.

Anyways, Lopez.......I am glad your little guy is doing better and glad you got the second opinion


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

blue Im gonna try and show him not sure about mating him


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

By all means show your puppy, but put the question of breeding him completely out of your mind for several years. That will give you a lot of time to learn about doing it the right way, and save us having to go through the whole rigamarole right now.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

with out a doubt the breeding thing if ever would be years from now if ever.Oh and bahamutt99 thanks on the pasterns tip Im learning alot and taking your tips about the higher bowl and calcium so thanks buddy


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

hey folks my little guy benny is doing great hes back running the house and barking at everyone thanks for the kind words and support!!! you guys are great!!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad he's OK.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Pit-Girl (May 10, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> TOTALLY!! The whole cancer scare to get you to fix your dog is not as a big risk as they vets would like you to think. Now when a dog has a retained testicle it can have complications but a normal dog not so much. The cancer thing is a way vets make money on S/N your pet and IMO another HSUS type ploy to advocate S/N. I do believe that S/N is a good idea but if your responsible with your animals there is no reason you cannot keep them intact.
> Out of all the dogs we have seen at the vet clinic, and all the hundreds of breeds of all breeds, and all the thousands of clients I have over the years I have never heard of a male getting cancer and only of one female mixed breed who had cancer in her breasts. It is not as common as they want us to belive....


Glad to hear someone else feels the same way! :goodpost:


----------



## The Pit-Girl (May 10, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Please don't base this experience on never neutering another dog again......you can't go by this. A regular neuter is nothing compared to what your chi had done. If you had another dog with an undecended testicle the best thing to do would be to neuter again and have the retained testicle removed. I'm sorry but I have seen many bitches with mammory cancer, and pyometra when I was a tech. I have also known people whose dogs died of testicular cancers at 8 years old. I have also seen many owners of intact males that were ill mannered, untrained, and aggressive. I was a groomer for 15 years and a vet assistant for 3 yrs. I've run into many idiots over the years. I'm not going to keep getting into the whole neuter/spay debate because it is really ticking me off that people are promoting not to fix your PET. If you are showing, working, and responsibly breeding your dog then I am all for an intact animal. If you are just some random Joe with a dog and house pet IMO you have no business keeping an intact animal. Accidents happen and will keep on happening. This country will NEVER solve the OVER population problems and millions of animals will continue to die every year due to ignorance.................Carry on.
> 
> Anyways, Lopez.......I am glad your little guy is doing better and glad you got the second opinion


:goodpost: I agree with most of this...hehe!


----------

